# VapeClub - BumbleBee's Halloween Competition



## JakesSA (28/10/15)

Time to give away some more of BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid!

For this competition we have one bottle of each of the flavour's available to give away.

Entry is easy, since it's almost All Hallow's Eve we would like you to post a photo of your mod with some Halloween decorations, be it horns, pumpkin heads or any other scary decorations. Also post which flavour you would prefer most out of this awesome new range. Anyone may enter and multiple times too!! Find the full range here, Trick or Treat!!

Winners will be announced on, Halloween, of course!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (28/10/15)

How much time do we have for this competition??


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/15)

Open till All Hallows' Eve!


----------



## VapeGrrl (28/10/15)

Here is my spooky mod pic, did not have much on hand but made due with what I had ..

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JakesSA (28/10/15)

Mmmm ..anyone may enter OTHER than VapeClub staff that is ..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (28/10/15)

Oooh this looks like fun, lemmie have a go....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Jakey (29/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 38007


Nearly kakked myself there rob. Nice one

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ET (29/10/15)

My ghost mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Funny 10


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/10/15)

@Rob Fisher, there should be vapour coming out of your eye socket

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (29/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> View attachment 38023



Damn.


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> View attachment 38023


Dude, sunscreen next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (29/10/15)

Kingsbreakfast
Or ice queen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (29/10/15)

#nophotoshop

Oh and Ice Queen or Chelsea would be awesome thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (29/10/15)

Took a vape selfie last night and fooooook what was behind me. Lol

Awesome competition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (29/10/15)

Whats in the fog?



Nirvana looks awesome please

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (29/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (29/10/15)

Then on behalf of @Nimatek (He did all the vaping for the pics)



And he would like Chelsea ( I think)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/10/15)

ready for the halloween party


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/10/15)

Would like chelsea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/10/15)

Gee, all these pictures look amazing. It is going to be a very tough decision

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/10/15)

More pics with outmy mod


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/10/15)

Some great pics there guys and girls, keep 'em coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Alex_123 (30/10/15)

Dry hit on Halloween. (ft. Ghost rider)


Oh yes, Chelsea please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (31/10/15)

What do you mean I'm doing it wrong??

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (2/11/15)

Any news on the competition guys?


----------



## VapeGrrl (2/11/15)

Ok I am really struggling to make up my mind so I have decided to leave the task of choosing a winner to the man who created this great new range, @BumbleBee 
So when you are ready @BumbleBee, please can you announce the winner


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/15)

Thanks for all the entries guys, this has been fun, many a chuckle was had 

I've been over all the entries and think that @Wyvern and @Nimatek did an amazing job of setting up those shots. I loved the eeriness and mystery that those scenes portrayed. Congrats guys, your efforts have made you winners 

I also think that @ET's entry was brilliant. He didn't follow any of the rules but I can't ignore his originality and out of the box thinking. @ET you've earned yourself a bottle of juice 

Once again, thanks to everyone that entered, it's been a blast 

@VapeGrrl will be in contact with the winners to arrange the delivery of your prizes

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## VapeSnow (2/11/15)

I cant see @Nimatek entry


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I cant see @Nimatek entry


@Nimatek and @Wyvern did a collaboration, I counted them both as one, they'll have to share

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Nimatek and @Wyvern did a collaboration, I counted them both as one, they'll have to share


Okay cool buddy


----------



## Wyvern (2/11/15)

Haahaha Thanks @BumbleBee ! Yea since we already share all our juices - it helps to be family  And I did drag him into the vaping scene.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (2/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Haahaha Thanks @BumbleBee ! Yea since we already share all our juices - it helps to be family  And I did drag him into the vaping scene.



Wow thanks @BumbleBee , it was so much fun messing around with set ups and then camera angles, then actually getting a photo that worked. Used my LG G4 in the end, running burst photos. I'll upload a .gif once i figure out how it works in Win10, some of those shots looked so good as well with the rolling vape - especially the fairies 
Now remember kids, don't vape for an hour long on pure VG juice with nothing else, it tastes horrid (even if the plumes look nice)!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Wow thanks @BumbleBee , it was so much fun messing around with set ups and then camera angles, then actually getting a photo that worked. Used my LG G4 in the end, running burst photos. I'll upload a .gif once i figure out how it works in Win10, some of those shots looked so good as well with the rolling vape - especially the fairies
> Now remember kids, don't vape for an hour long on pure VG juice with nothing else, it tastes horrid (even if the plumes look nice)!


I also had a bit of fun with my photo, took so many to get the right one... I was using my Bellus with 12mg juice though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (2/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I also had a bit of fun with my photo, took so many to get the right one... I was using my Bellus with 12mg juice though


Hahaha i wish , the vg oil on its own is horrid as far as taste goes. It does make nice clouds though, but my lungs and throat was like "ok no more, now we must have some proper juice".

Google photo is optimising my bursts shots now, will post those tomorrow because it was such a nice effect on the scene. Next year i will ad some lighting as well 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (2/11/15)

Yar and @Nimatek had to do all the vaping cos I kept falling apart in coughing fits. Nima next time we set up the proper camera and a better location than my desk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Hahaha i wish , the vg oil on its own is horrid as far as taste goes. It does make nice clouds though, but my lungs and throat was like "ok no more, now we must have some proper juice".
> 
> Google photo is optimising my bursts shots now, will post those tomorrow because it was such a nice effect on the scene. Next year i will ad some lighting as well
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/11/15)

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/11/15)

Congrats to all the winners - @Wyvern, @Nimatek and @ET. This was a fun thread to follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (3/11/15)

Grats to @ET as well! I actually LOL'd when I saw that pic.


----------



## Willyza (3/11/15)

Well Done Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/11/15)

Woohoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (3/11/15)

Ok link up, sadly Google changed the brightness a little so the vaping waves don't quite look as good as it really was.
File is 2.5mb so I decided not to use it inline.
https://goo.gl/photos/AaCAzaMMJ7XtC3x89

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (3/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Ok link up, sadly Google changed the brightness a little so the vaping waves don't quite look as good as it really was.
> File is 2.5mb so I decided not to use it inline.
> https://goo.gl/photos/AaCAzaMMJ7XtC3x89


Thats not all that google did - that isnt all the edits I did in paint.net. . . .


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/15)

Nimatek said:


> Ok link up, sadly Google changed the brightness a little so the vaping waves don't quite look as good as it really was.
> File is 2.5mb so I decided not to use it inline.
> https://goo.gl/photos/AaCAzaMMJ7XtC3x89


That looks so cool, and very mesmerizing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (5/11/15)

Just a shout out! Thanks the package just arrived! Now I cant wait to taste it all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (5/11/15)

Wyvern said:


> Just a shout out! Thanks the package just arrived! Now I cant wait to taste it all!


Thanks indeed for package! Now I just hope @Wyvern doesn't finish everything before I get to her

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (5/11/15)

Mine arrived also today. Thanks all for the speedy delivery and awesome juice. Will try it out later tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

